# Hey all. ID?



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Oooh, I got another one for you experts. I found these today. They seemed to grow in pairs. Very delicate and moist. About as big as my hand.























Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

zig said:


> Well, I got out last night. Nothing, I mean NOTHING. Not even bad mushrooms.... Bone dry in my spots. Ground is hard as a rock. The swamp that I hunt around is virtually dried up. With no real rain in the 10 day forecast, starting to get nervous about my season for hens and honeys....


Same here, we are getting dumped on this morning tho, much needed. Good luck


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Macs13 said:


> Oooh, I got another one for you experts. I found these today. They seemed to grow in pairs. Very delicate and moist. About as big as my hand.
> View attachment 429011
> View attachment 429013
> View attachment 429015
> ...


No clue man..still wet behind the ears on these types. Unless they are a popular choice type edible (opinions do vary tho) I don't bother. I may be missing out lol. I would like to learn all type's someday.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ok, well I'll try this one. Bright red, pretty mushroom caps with pure white stem. Soft and delicate. They have a round cap initially and then turn flat and upwards.






























Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Macs13 said:


> Ok, well I'll try this one. Bright red, pretty mushroom caps with pure white stem. Soft and delicate. They have a round cap initially and then turn flat and upwards.
> View attachment 429677
> View attachment 429679
> View attachment 429681
> ...


Russula sp. Maybe the sickner/vomiter
https://www.first-nature.com/fungi/russula-emetica.php


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Here's the ones i had found. All so similar. 


No discernable scent, for what it's worth.






























Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

The shrimp mushroom is the only russula I have ever ate so far. The last two years its been kind of slow for them. Pretty darn good when you do find them.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russula_xerampelina


----------

